# resurgence of Calvinism the cause of the resurgence of man hood?



## Weston Stoler (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you think that the recent resurgence of returning to biblical manhood ie. the movie courageous is because of the resurgence of biblical doctrine?


I haven't seen the movie but I have heard the song by casting crowns that goes with it and it seems like they wan't to bring back biblical man hood. Most of the men I have talked to (outside of my Presbyterian church) talks like this is some new rediscovery.

Maybe biblical doctrine is what brought it about?


----------



## Rufus (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't believe that the movie Courageous was made by anybody who is Reformed (I could be wrong, and I haven't seen it). I don't believe its much of anything new, most men don't want to come across as wimps, but rather as men, of course many men who want to come off as men end up coming off more "less" manly, but I really don't know where to go with this.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 23, 2011)

Weston,

To some extent I would say yes, but not exclusively. As far as I know, the church that produced this movie is not Calvinistic. 

However, it's probably fair to say that Calvinists (i.e. from a soteriological standpoint) have done the heavy lifting here as with many other issues. Note, for example the makeup of the Council for Biblical Manhood and Womanhood and specifically the book _Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood_. There are some exceptions like Dr. Paige Patterson and his wife, but most of the other notables are Calvinistic e.g. Grudem, Ware, Piper, Duncan, etc.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 23, 2011)

Calvinism is manly because its emphasis is on the objective (truth and fact) rather than on the subjective (emotionalism, etc.)... so it seems fair to me that when and where Calvinism has any influence there you will find a more robust commitment to men being manly.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 23, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> Weston,
> 
> To some extent I would say yes, but not exclusively. As far as I know, the church that produced this movie is not Calvinistic.
> 
> However, it's probably fair to say that Calvinists (i.e. from a soteriological standpoint) have done the heavy lifting here as with many other issues. Note, for example the makeup of the Council for Biblical Manhood and Womanhood and specifically the book Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood. There are some exceptions like Dr. Paige Patterson and his wife, but most of the other notables are Calvinistic e.g. Grudem, Ware, Piper, Duncan, etc.



Agreed. And it's coming from many perspectives too. The Young, Restless, Reformed movement has a large number of pastors teaching a strong message of growing in biblical manhood, as do those Calvinists within the Family Integrated Church movement. It's an encouraging trend.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 23, 2011)

My hypothesis: Perhaps Calvinism is, for various reasons, spreading more rapidly through young men, and bringing revival in other areas in its wake. This would naturally lead to more of an emphasis on manliness than, say, femininity.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 23, 2011)

I am impressed though. My old church (and IFB mixed with joel osteen and rick warren) is going through some kind of courageous workshop and I am kind of dumbfounded that they seem to think (or just are acting like) this is all new news.

Maybe with Calvinism all of life becomes a little more orthodox.


----------



## Jared (Oct 24, 2011)

I could be wrong but here is my impression of Sherwood Baptist Church (I'm not endorsing these views, merely making an observation):

I think Sherwood Baptist Church (the church that produced the film "Courageous") is soteriologically Reformed with some light smatterings of WoF theology carefully thrown in (with a rejection of the most extreme WoF teachings). In my opinion, they are in the same category as Louie Giglio, Francis Chan, Rick Warren, Beth Moore, and Tony Evans. To my knowledge, all of these people are Reformed in soteriology and Charismatic in practice.

The book "Courageous" that the movie is based on was written with Randy Alcorn. Of course, most of you are probably familiar with Randy Alcorn. He has been featured at John Piper's Desiring God conferences. And, the book "Resolution for Women" that goes along with the movie (there is a men's "Resolution" book as well) was written by Priscilla Shirer and she is the daughter of Tony Evans. I know that some of you here have accused Tony Evans of being an antinomian. I don't want to dispute that here although I'm not sure about those claims one way or another. I am simply making the point that Tony Evans is a graduate of Dallas Theological Seminary and is therefore probably Reformed in some sense in his soteriology. He is also Charismatic.

Anyway, I think there is probably a good bit of a Reformed influence (in terms of soteriology) at their church. That's the point I'm trying to make, not to endorse everything they're doing.


----------



## Philip (Oct 24, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> Do you think that the recent resurgence of returning to biblical manhood ie. the movie courageous is because of the resurgence of biblical doctrine?



Depends on what you mean by "Biblical manhood." This term gets thrown around a bunch and is never clearly defined.


----------

